# Bottle Colors!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 20, 2020)

Not all, but a good amount of the colors that bottles come in. Thought it was neat to show the variety I have aquired with most of them being dug!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 21, 2020)

I found a pair of those green glass Hazel Atlas salt/pepper shakers, they seam to have some value from others I've seen listed on eBay and ones I've seen in antique stores/malls, the cobalt ones even more so.....


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 21, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I found a pair of those green glass Hazel Atlas salt/pepper shakers, they seam to have some value from others I've seen listed on eBay and ones I've seen in antique stores/malls, the cobalt ones even more so..... View attachment 214598


They are Uranium Glass and actually glow in UV light.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 21, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> colors


Always a fun topic as glass is very colorful.  This is an old photo. Enjoy.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I found a pair of those green glass Hazel Atlas salt/pepper shakers, they seam to have some value from others I've seen listed on eBay and ones I've seen in antique stores/malls, the cobalt ones even more so..... View attachment 214598


Nice shakers. I have a set of beehive ones I love. 

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice shakers. I have a set of beehive ones I love.
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I found  a single one like that a few days back.....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I found  a single one like that a few days back.....


Lots of pieces of these and panel type a little taller pink, green mostly. One spot i have i get a bit of depression glass from.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Nov 21, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not all, but a good amount of the colors that bottles come in. Thought it was neat to show the variety I have aquired with most of them being dug!
> View attachment 214593


Awsome colors!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Feb 21, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam, very nice color arrangement! I like the spectral flow.

UncleBruce, I really like that photo! I admire the very precise painting of the lettering of the bottles!


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 21, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not all, but a good amount of the colors that bottles come in. Thought it was neat to show the variety I have aquired with most of them being dug!
> View attachment 214593


REAL NICE DISPLAY  I LIKE THE MILK GLASS BOTTLE


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> They are Uranium Glass and actually glow in UV light.


For a time many years ago I was collecting depression era match and toothpick holders. Many of them were fashioned out of Uranium glass and fluoresced beautifully! I have quite a few playing marbles that also glow under black light. Fun stuff!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not all, but a good amount of the colors that bottles come in. Thought it was neat to show the variety I have aquired with most of them being dug!
> View attachment 214593


That's a very nice group ya got there colorwise! Fun subject ... can I jump in too? I could round up some example pics.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Always a fun topic as glass is very colorful. This is an old photo. Enjoy


Uncle Bruce! wow! What a nice snap of those colored beers! Sweet colors there and noticed a lot of weis beers. Cool AF! Thanks for sharing the pic
I DID enjoy ~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice shakers. I have a set of beehive


Cool dep era shakers! Their lids are repop? Pretty glow under  B light! I had some awhile back but was frustrated with the replacement lids that I could find back then... either fugly (beat up rusted to death or reshaped and poorly fitting) or so new looking that I worried it would make the glass appear new (faked) So, I quit collecting them and went after the match holders & toothpick holders and such.
Thanks for participating in the discussion 
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

On the subject of glass color runs I have somehow managed to put together a cone ink display color run. All smooth base no Carters ink. 
All dug by me except the emerald green. That one I purchased from a fellow digger at our show, he had dug it up earlier in the year with me and I decided to pull the trigger and add it to my collection because I had started to notice the building group.  I remember where each one was dug...
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Cool dep era shakers! Their lids are repop? Pretty glow under  B light! I had some awhile back but was frustrated with the replacement lids that I could find back then... either fugly (beat up rusted to death or reshaped and poorly fitting) or so new looking that I worried it would make the glass appear new (faked) So, I quit collecting them and went after the match holders & toothpick holders and such.
> Thanks for participating in the discussion
> ~Fred


They are the original caps.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They are the original caps.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Th are beautiful my friend


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Th are beautiful my friend


Thanks buddy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

..and further discussion about color... how's about the color of the middle flask?


What would you call that?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 25, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> ..and further discussion about color... how's about the color of the middle flask?
> What would you call that?


I describe it as HONEY.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I describe it as HONEY.


Thanks Bruce! thats not the first thought for me, but I like it!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Thanks Bruce! thats not the first thought for me, but I like it!
> ~Fred


What did you think the color was? This link might help.
ROBBYBOBBY64. https://sha.org/bottle/colors.htm


----------

